
  Want To Give Pinboard A Try? You’ll Have To Pay $2.84  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/12/want-to-give-pinboard-a-try-youll-have-to-pay-284/
======
jsz0
Nah I'll just use one of the many other free alternatives. Charging for
something is fine but it helps to do something unique if you actually want
people to pay.

